# Am I alone?



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 8, 2010)

So I feel like I am called to preach and after much prayer, I feel that I am still getting the same answer. In addition, many close brothers and sisters in Christ say the same. The problem I am facing is that I have so much trouble speaking at times and it worries me. (i know that I shouldn't worry so much, and everyone says that it is not about eloquence) I can understand everything very well and formulate thoughts, I just have trouble speaking it and I guess I am just a little scared. I am in my first year of college to get a BA in Christian Ministry and then, God willing, go to seminary. ( so I have a looong time) So I am just wondering if anyone else has faced this same problem?


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to hate having to stand before people and speak and was terrified the first time I had to preach. Before entering the Pulpit I just imagined that I'd stutter and pretty much mess up what I was called to say. In God's grace and the blessing of His Spirit something change from that very moment. It was as if God took over and I felt that I needed to hear the sermon as much as the rest of the congregation. I'm still pretty terrified before speaking but I've learned to let it be the fear of Lord and not to worry about the praises of man.


----------



## Kiffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Mitchell. Is it a stuttering problem or is it more of a stage-fright thing? Not everyone is gifted in speaking; what you are experiencing is normal. Those who aren't gifted can make it up by practice and exposure. Putting yourself through a preaching class, where your fellow classmates and professor critique your delivery and content, will help patch things up for you. Preaching class is one of the most humbling experiences that a bible student will encounter.

Quick questions:

Which college are you attending? Is it a Bible or Liberal Arts college?

Have you considered minoring in Bible/Ministry and then majoring something else?

If I were to do it all over again, I would have done my undergrad in something other than Bible.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 8, 2010)

I more blank out than stutter. I also repeat myself often.

1) I am going to Bethel University but through the adult program because I have to work full time at the moment. The education however is not reformed. If anything, it is heretical. So I am having to do study on my own time.

2) I haven't really considered that, I do not have too many options available to me.

I am willing to take extra curricular classes to help me speak better, it is just a weak point for me.


----------



## Andres (Jun 8, 2010)

Practice makes perfect! I think you can use the fact that public speaking isn't a natural gift of yours to your advantage - it will teach you to rely on the Holy Spirit's empowerment when you preach, rather than being comfortable with your own abilities.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 8, 2010)

I've come to appreciate that public speaking is just one of the gifts God gives a congregation through its pastor. Surely God equips the pastor to carry the responsibility as an under shepherd of Christ, and to work with a group of peers (I'm Presbyterian) to provide spiritual leadership, counsel, prayer, discipline, and a wise application of scripture to a local body. If you are called to this, God will give you the gifts to accomplish it. Never forget it is His church.


----------



## Kassie_Blair (Jun 8, 2010)

John Piper had the same fear when he was in college and he was asked to speak and he said He prayed "Lord, if you get me through this, I will never decline to speak because of fear". The Lord got Piper through it and now he is a pastor.  Don't let fear or feeling inadequate keep you from doing what you are called. The Lord will do His part, we just need to do ours by being well prepared, well prayed, and well practiced. ) I highly recommend reading Piper's testimony on how he became a pastor. 

"First came the momentous Summer of ‘66. Not only did I meet Noël, but chaplain Evan Welsh asked me to pray in Summer School chapel, and for reasons I cannot recall or imagine, I said yes. That meant standing before about 500 students and faculty and praying for one minute. Never in my life had I been able to do such thing in front of 30, let alone 500. I vowed to God on front campus: If you will get me through this without choking and becoming paralyzed, I will never say no to a speaking opportunity out of fear. He answered that prayer, and I believe something broke. I have tried to keep my vow"

-John Piper


----------



## itsreed (Jun 9, 2010)

In time, practice removes much fear (just like riding a bike). That is, you will develop your speaking skills and the fear will dissipate. This seems to be the common experience. Very few do not go through this. I.e., you're kind of ordinary 

For now, why not work hard to write down what you want to say. Do not worry about the art of rhetoric (how well you speak). Instead pay attention to the technical aspects - make sure what you want to say is written down and then polish that (aim for clarity and brevity) as you have time.

Then, when in the pulpit, simply read aloud what you wrote.

Above all, pray that the fear of Whom you are representing only increases. This is essential to power in preaching.


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 9, 2010)

Just asking.... isn't an inability to speak in public a sign that one is not called to that ministry? How do you discern a "call" without evaluating gifts, interests, abilities, etc.?


----------



## bug (Jun 9, 2010)

> I more blank out than stutter. I also repeat myself often.



That is quite natural, using notes will help as already suggested. It does not matter if they are quite extensive at first. Not only will you cut them down as you grow, but it will show the congregation that you have something to say and that you have prepared hard. The other thing to do is learn you material very well, and pray through it. I have been preaching for 10 years and still get nervous, espcesially if someone else is leading the service. If that is the case, I always start with a scripture reading, it gives me chnace to calm down and overcome my nerves. 

If you are truly called I believe you will be able to overcome this 'stage fright'


----------



## he beholds (Jun 9, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> Just asking.... isn't an inability to speak in public a sign that one is not called to that ministry? How do you discern a "call" without evaluating gifts, interests, abilities, etc.?



I don't think so. Moses?


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 9, 2010)

he beholds said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > Just asking.... isn't an inability to speak in public a sign that one is not called to that ministry? How do you discern a "call" without evaluating gifts, interests, abilities, etc.?
> ...



Moses was called verbally, and as a prophet. I don't think that's very instructive here.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 9, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> Just asking.... isn't an inability to speak in public a sign that one is not called to that ministry? How do you discern a "call" without evaluating gifts, interests, abilities, etc.?


 
There's a huge difference between a person who really lacks all ability and a young person who has never been trained. Public speaking is a skill that requires nurturing, training, and practice.

Mitchell, I don't know a whole lot about you, but I would want to put in your head the idea of moving to a liberal arts college and studying something other than ministry. Almost everyone I know who studied ministry in undergrad (including myself) says they would have been better off doing something else. Get a good education, then go to seminary to polish it. Most Bible colleges give shoddy educations.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 9, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...


 
I know that Moses was called verbally. But he did have a speech impediment of some sort, and God still used him in that way. I imagine that public speaking skills aren't the test for whether a person is called to the ministry.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 9, 2010)

Join Toastmasters International if you feel you have to.

My mother had my sister and I in music. With all those recitals you start to get used to people. What I have noticed now is the more prepared I am with the text and background the less afraid I am. Well I wouldn't say afraid but nervous. I read my sermons but am working to get to the point where I am preaching off an outline of my sermon.

I started preaching last year again and I was terrified. Yet one thing is that many see you as knowing what you're talking about because otherwise why would the pastor have you speak? The other and THE most important factor is that preaching is all about God from the inspiration of the sermon to how it works on the hearts of those who hear it. So you prepare as much as you can but in the end it is the LORD.


Plus...you will be surprised what people remember about your sermons. I've had people talk to me about sermons I preached and what they remember is some arbitrary sentence...yet then there are those that come to you in tears because God touched them through the words He had you preach. So don't worry about it. IF you are called both internally and externally then it will work out.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 9, 2010)

In addition, there are some folks who are naturally loquacious in front of others, and others who have to learn this if needed for their vocation. 

Some organizations, like Toastmasters, offer the opportunity to develop and practice speaking skills. I have not personally worked with this group, so I can't endorse it, but I have known folks who have greatly benefited from them. 

Also, I think most of us gain self confidence (in the good sense) as we get a little older and become less self-conscious. At 18 you might knock one of your note pages on the floor and be convinced the whole group is laughing at you and that you're giving the world's worst talk. At 30, you scoop the errant page up off the floor, use a little self-depreciating humor to reconnect with the group, and keep on going ....


----------



## Kiffin (Jun 9, 2010)

Just remember that it's not the way you speak that changes people, it's the Word of God. So make sure you're faithfully handling the text--I think that's the most important aspect of preaching. I'd rather hear a dry, boring, monotone sermon that is read from a manuscript versus a preacher who knows when to pause and raise his voice correctly and destroys the text.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel the same way I can preach sermons on the internet, but when it comes to preaching in public I lose my train of thought and get nervous. Your not alone.


----------



## CNJ (Jun 9, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> Join Toastmasters International if you feel you have to.



Absolutely join Toastmasters. Look up Toastmasters International.com. I have been in it for many years. Find a club that is convenient to you. My husband and I are in a Christian club that I helped start that gave me my Distinguished Toastmaster award. 

The meeting starts with an invocation (prayer) and a flag salute. The last time I spoke it was on Apologies of Celebrities and what is a biblical apology. As a couple we enjoy going to two meeting a month. My husband does extemporaneous speaking there in the "Table Topics" segment and despite his dementia is very confident when he speaks. He even leads the Table Topics segment with questions prepared for him. 

Over the years I have seen shy men and women vastly improve their speaking skills for work, teaching and even preaching. 

Cordially,
Carol Noren Johnson, DTM


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2010)

I remember taking a public speaking class as a 13 year old kid. It provided tremendous confidence that has followed me throughout my life.

I'm very blessed to have been gifted with skill at extemporaneous speaking but I create transcripts when I exhort. It's not nerves but a matter of focus.

If you blank when you speak then start transcribing what you're going to say and work from there. Even the worst extemporaneous speakers can become very good at reading from transcripts.

Obviously discerning a call is much more than your ability to deliver but, assuming other aspects of your piety and theology develop, then you can work on it over time.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 9, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Mitchell, I don't know a whole lot about you, but I would want to put in your head the idea of moving to a liberal arts college and studying something other than ministry. Almost everyone I know who studied ministry in undergrad (including myself) says they would have been better off doing something else. Get a good education, then go to seminary to polish it. Most Bible colleges give shoddy educations.


 What do you mean shoddy educations? How come you wish you had taken a different route? (thank you for your advice btw) 

Thank you all for your insights, reading them all has been such a huge encouragement!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

PuritanSchmidt said:


> So I feel like I am called to preach and after much prayer, I feel that I am still getting the same answer. In addition, many close brothers and sisters in Christ say the same. The problem I am facing is that I have so much trouble speaking at times and it worries me. (i know that I shouldn't worry so much, and everyone says that it is not about eloquence) I can understand everything very well and formulate thoughts, I just have trouble speaking it and I guess I am just a little scared. I am in my first year of college to get a BA in Christian Ministry and then, God willing, go to seminary. ( so I have a looong time) So I am just wondering if anyone else has faced this same problem?


 
I agree with the person that said maybe consider getting another degree and then off to seminary. I don't think this has much to do with speaking ability. That probably hasn't been tested well enough to know if it's just nerves. But people change their minds a lot in college, and it's good to have a fallback in case. A ministry degree isn't that useful for anything besides ministry.

I'm hesitant because I know too many people that spent thousands on Bible college and are still paying off the debt from their trucking job (or whatever). And at 18, I would have sworn on my grandmother's grave that I was called to be a missionary. Time will tell. But be wise. Many feel that they are called, and few are actually called. Perhaps you are one of the few, and either way, I wish you the best.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 9, 2010)

PuritanSchmidt said:


> What do you mean shoddy educations? How come you wish you had taken a different route? (thank you for your advice btw)


 
When I speak of an educated person, I'm referring to someone well versed in the liberal arts. This person can maturely handle ideas - he can listen, speak, read, write, explain, defend, refute. He is cognizant both of the flow of history and of the contemporary world. Most Bible colleges are the opposite of liberal arts colleges; they focus on instilling certain pragmatic skills. Now, it's not that pragmatic skills are a bad thing; it's just that you're young enough, college aged, that you ought to be focusing on foundational mental development. Becoming an educated person is a lifestyle, but there are certain college majors that promote it: humanities, philosophy, classics (Greek!), history, some others. 

I think the common reasoning, "I think I'm called into ministry, so I'm going to go to a ministry school," is a huge mistake. If you're wrong, and a lot of guys are wrong about their calling, now you have spent 4 degrees getting some useful Bible knowledge, but you have little liberal arts education and almost no job potential. I can't tell you how many of my ministerial classmates never even made it to seminary and are now unemployed or at the absolute bottom of the job pool. The ones who did make it to seminary still have financial difficulties. If you're right about your calling, I still think pursuing a course focusing on foundational mental development (liberal arts ed.) or a marketable vocational skill (computer, accounting, etc.) puts you in better shape for seminary. 

As for me, my ministerial program was part of a liberal arts college, I minored in Greek, and I did a lot of work outside my major, so I think I did the ministry program about as well as anyone can. Still, if I had to do it over, I would probably choose classics, philosophy, or humanities.


----------



## raekwon (Jun 9, 2010)

PuritanSchmidt said:


> So I feel like I am called to preach and after much prayer, I feel that I am still getting the same answer. *In addition, many close brothers and sisters in Christ say the same.*



Glad to see that you're pursuing what you believe God has for you, man. One question here -- these brothers and sisters who concur with you -- are they concurring after having heard you preach already? Additionally, where is your church playing into this call?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 10, 2010)

The New Testament is silent as to a "call" to the pastoral ministry. The word is used overwhelmingly in regard to a believer's "calling" to salvation - but not the pastoral ministry. The theology behind the ministerial "calling" in historic protestant circles has always puzzled me. It appears to me to be a hang-over from the middle ages. 

The New testament speaks of "desire" (I Tim. 3:1) and giftedness. If you meet the minimum biblical requirements (I Tim. 3:2-7) and _desire_ the office of a bishop, and exhibit a giftedness for teaching, as confirmed by a New Testament church who desires you to serve in that capacity, then consider yourself called! 

Subjective desire + Objectively gifted & qualified + Objective call by a church = Calling to Pastoral Ministry

God of course is sovereign in each of these things.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 10, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> PuritanSchmidt said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean shoddy educations? How come you wish you had taken a different route? (thank you for your advice btw)
> ...


 
I would second Charlie here. I have been reading through Proverbs and it is just filled with admonishments to get knowledge and understanding as well as wisdom. I agree that the classics will teach you how to think while others teach you what to think. If you want to gain knowledge and understanding you need the classics and liberal arts.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jun 12, 2010)

ReformedChristian said:


> I feel the same way I can preach sermons on the internet, but when it comes to preaching in public I lose my train of thought and get nervous. Your not alone.


 
Maybe that´s the thorn in the flesh, that you wouldn´t preach in your own power but in the power of God. I might be that when you preach in the front of the public you feel yourself weak and think that you maybe speak quite unwise, but people who listen to you get really divine and godly teaching of the Scriptures. It is God who speaks through you. That´s why we won´t feel that we get credit but God is the one we must thank and give glory only to God. 
I think that Spurgeon, although he was prince of preacher, he was weak and felt nervous before sermons... Spurgeon suffered depression, but I think that was his thorn in his flesh.


----------

